# i found my stolen bimini



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

title says it, some may remember the thread about my bimini getting stolen.

well about a month ago i saw another hunter 27 with the same style bimini as mine, i got the boat name. later that night i walked up to the boat and talked to a guy sitting on it found out the general area they kept it. so today i went for a bike ride and found the boat its about a mile from my boat. i walked down to the boat and took a few looks and thought it looked like mine. so tonight i went down with my camera and took pics of it in some very recognizable places. when i got home i compared the pics, they match. down to the stitching that wanders, the wear spots etc. 

so tomorrow i get my neighbor who is a sgt for the city police to take a ride with me, and get it back.

now here is the funny part. i keep my boat by a charter place called "getaway sailing". the night i saw the other boat a girl that works at getaway was sitting next to the boat, and the guy i talked to sitting on the boat also works for them. the thing that pisses me off is every time i see her she is very friendly and nice to me, i wonder if she knows. i might be talking to the owner of getaway sailing just to inform him that his employees might be involved. the other funny thing is i found a natty bo beer on my boat when the bimini was stolen, the night i saw the other boat there was a case of natty bo on the deck

once i get the bimini back i will be hanging out at the slips telling every one that has a boat there that their neighbor is a thief

any other suggestions ?


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...lated/51962-wow-somebody-stole-my-bimini.html

here is the thread, but for some reason it wont let me put it in as a click link


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Scottyt-

You have no proof that they stole it or even knew it was stolen property... *at best, all you have proof of is that they received it from someone who stole it...* If you go accusing them of stealing it, you'd better have better proof than their mere possession of it or you could be accused of slander/libel.

* If you go around their marina and say that they're thieves, you're likely to get hammered in court, unless you have fairly substantial proof that they indeed did steal it.* Receiving stolen property is a far different thing than actually stealing it... and you don't have any evidence that they knew it was stolen or stole it AFAICT.

Don't go causing yourself more trouble than you've already got. I'd also point out... if they really are the thieves... it might be better to have the local police keep an eye on them, since it is far more likely that they've stolen other stuff and will steal stuff in the future. _This is why you were told to report the theft in the original thread... if these guys have a habit of having stolen stuff show up on their boat, the local police are going to probably wonder why that is. If you didn't file a report, you'd are guilty of helping them by omission_*-you did file a report, right???*

Also, if you make a big stink about it...they may decide to retaliate...and it doesn't sound as if your boat is all that secure. Five minutes on a boat with a cordless drill and a long drill bit is all that is needed for them to cause your boat a lot of damage...

I'd also ask if Natty Bo beer a common item in your area or is it an expensive, hard to find microbrew. The beer could be a coincidence...and given that it has been over TWO MONTHS since your bimini was stolen, based on the date of your previous post, do you think they really kept the beer for TWO MONTHS??? 

One last thing. Digital photos, are rarely accepted as evidence, unless they're RAW format images, which are much more difficult to tamper with. _Unless you have some good photos of the bimini with either people or something that is unique to your boat in the image, or witnesses as to when the photos were taken... they may not be taken as proof of your ownership. _Digital photos are too easily manipulated to serve as legal proof in most cases. *The "original ownership" photos in conjunction with signed affidavits by people in the photos in question, as to when the photos were taken, are much stronger legally IMHO. *

IANAL...



scottyt said:


> title says it, some may remember the thread about my bimini getting stolen.
> 
> well about a month ago i saw another hunter 27 with the same style bimini as mine, i got the boat name. later that night i walked up to the boat and talked to a guy sitting on it found out the general area they kept it. so today i went for a bike ride and found the boat its about a mile from my boat. i walked down to the boat and took a few looks and thought it looked like mine. so tonight i went down with my camera and took pics of it in some very recognizable places. when i got home i compared the pics, they match. down to the stitching that wanders, the wear spots etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Come on SD. People make a habit of drinking the same kind of beer, so its likely they were drinking the same kind the night they stole the bimini. Probably quite a few to work up some false courage, then they put one down while removing the bimini and forgot about the evidence they were leaving.

Yes, his case is circumstantial from a strictly legal perspective, but you know and I know if somone took something from your boat that you saw every day and had pictures of, you could identify it, even if you couldn't prove it in court.

If it walks like a duck, swims like a duck and quacks like a duck, its a duck.


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

I will agree you need to be careful when bandying information about. Slander can cost. I would turn it over to the police and let the police do the talking to them. No need of you even being there. Of course if you did not file a report with someone at the very least the harbor master then you are probably screwed except for posting it here. It might do you some good to prove that is was stolen.


----------



## soulfinger (Aug 21, 2008)

Let us know how to turns out, but let the police make the moves.


----------



## delan (May 2, 2009)

> _any other suggestions ?
> _


Beat the snot out of him?


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

yes SD i have a report. and yes i have high res pics of my self, my father inlaw and my wife all with it in view and other pics of just the bimini. all pics are dated. i bought the boat from a charity and i even have the pics of the bimini that they took. 

i also still have the beer can they left on my boat, and natty bo is a local beer, not real common, but common enough. 

what i plan on doing is to go talk to the girl, put her in the middle. i will tell her to please call the owner of the boat and tell him i am on my way to his boat, and i want it back, if he refuses i will get the police involved. this gives him a safe easy way out. i also plan on having my cop friend with me in normal clothes, so if it gets sour i have him there.


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

Be careful. What if this guy provides legit proof like photos of the bimini with him in them taken before yours was stolen? 

All you can do is ask where he got it and how long he has had it. Then go from there. 

No need to put anyone in the middle.


----------



## JewelledJester (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe they can use the CSI crime solving super computer and run the prints on the bottle through CODUS. Then have a 3d computer rendering of the owner of those prints.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

That vast majority of people who possess stolen property have a pretty good idea it's stolen. <G>

Not a lot the police can do for you there unless there is some way to ID the bimini such as a serial number, however this guy may already be on the police departments radar. Report it, see what they have to say. A proactive detective just might go get your stuff back for you. Take your photos, etc. when you talk to them, give them as much "evidence" as you can.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry but if someone stoled from me... and I found out who they are... then they will be paying for it in one way or another... 

But you should marked everything on your vessel and home... with either your driver' lic. Number or Part of your S.S. Number and along with your name or the name of the vessel.

Never make a threat toward the people that you KNOW are responsible. Just do what you feel is necessary and keep it to yourself. The Best of friends have big mouths and if he/she is a politican it is even worst.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

If you "know" who it is keep an eye out, Or you could bate your boat and have a hidden camera, they will mess up and just call 911 and be a witness and concerned citizen.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

The only person you need to convince in this situation is yourself.
If things dont work out legally, buy a cordless drill and put karma to work.


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

scottyt

We understand your anger. But the question is what are you willing to risk for this bimini? Lawsuit? Violence? Angering potentially dangerous people? Jail?

Let your police officer friend handle this. In fact you might want to ask HIM to recommend a course of action. 

If you are still unhappy with the outcome, think about what each course of action could cost you. The cordless drill may sound like fun but it could land YOU in jail. Is it worth this?


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

okay to all in the thread karma is a 2 way street, so no drilling going on, but i can hope for a split hose to the holding tank.

as for the cops, i spoke to the neighbor, he said get the report and pics i have, keep an eye on the boat when some one is on it call the cops to come down. i showed him my evidence and he agrees its mine. he also said unless they admit it they could only get him for possession, which i knew. i really dont want to risk retaliation so i would rather just get it back with out the cops but its what i need to do.

so now i get to make a bunch of trips down there to look for the owner.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

JewelledJester said:


> Maybe they can use the CSI crime solving super computer and run the prints on the bottle through CODUS. Then have a 3d computer rendering of the owner of those prints.


I like those computers and that software. Especially the fact that the software beeps with each new database fingerprint it's sampling, because that would not be annoying at all.

The other option is to check the marina security camera footage. It's sure to be a .1 MP resolution. Once you find the subject stealing your bimini on tape, enhance that one pixel that is thier head so you can recognize him Also see if his accomplice's reflection is visible on the back of his cornia.

Seriously, I hope you get your bimini back, but don't get hurt. It's not worth it.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks the OP should just call the police and have them deal with it... Anything else generally ends up very badly.


----------



## soulfinger (Aug 21, 2008)

Where is that dude from "The People's Court" who always said "don't take the law in your own hands" when you need him? He's probably 80 by now.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

When I was a kid I was in a very similar situation as you. The wheels and tires were stolen off the back of my car. I reported it to the police. I had an extremely unusual set of tires that were easily identifiable. A couple of months later I found a Cutlass with my wheels and tires mounted on the back. I went home and loaded up the floor jack and a 4 way. My dad stopped me and told me to let the police handle it. I put the floor jack away and went to the police station. The next day I got to speak to the detective who had been assigned to the case. I even walked him outside and pointed at the car with my wheels on it, as it was parked less than a block away. Then an incredible amount of nothing happened. I called the detective a week later. The car was still sitting less than a block from the police station, and nothing was being done. I got blown off. Three weeks later the Cutlass disappeared never to be seen again.

Once the Cutlass was gone, my dad said I should have gone over with my floor jack. I say take your cop friend and go unbolt your bimini.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

If it was me and I was certain that it was indeed mine, I would simply go retrieve it. I doubt it would be a problem, for me.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't believe some of the advice you are getting - if it is your bimini, it is your bimini, get a couple of your friends and go over there and start pushing the guy around until he tells you where he got it from. Cops shmops. Don't be afraid of him, start making him afraid of you.


----------



## delan (May 2, 2009)

what he said ^ 
|


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The problem with just going over there and retrieving the bimini is you will be at a minimum trespassing on his boat. You will also be responsible for any "damage" he claims you did to his boat in the course of retrieving your property. 

Let the cops deal with him and the stolen bimini.


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Quite right, SD! Look at how that approach is working out for O.J. Simpson! 



sailingdog said:


> The problem with just going over there and retrieving the bimini is you will be at a minimum trespassing on his boat. You will also be responsible for any "damage" he claims you did to his boat in the course of retrieving your property.
> 
> Let the cops deal with him and the stolen bimini.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I thought of that... but didn't want to go there... 



dacap06 said:


> Quite right, SD! Look at how that approach is working out for O.J. Simpson!


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

Taking back the bimini on your own puts YOU at risk for charges of theft, trespass, vandalism, and probably a few more. Not only from the "thief", but his marina's staff, dock mates, and friends who might see you. It also leaves you open to violence by said associates as well as retribution from the "thief". The "Rambos" on this board will not suffer the consequences of their advice.

If your cop friend helps, or has any knowledge of your doing this, his job is at risk. Want to get your friend fired?

But more importantly, the "thief" will be free to steal again. If you use the "system", and win, this guy will be marked for life.

Our justice system is flawed, yes, but most of that is the result of our efforts to protect people from false accusation. By law, this guy is innocent until proven guilty IN A COURT OF LAW. (PS I believe the bimini is yours.) My $0.02, worth what you paid for it.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Scotty...I see merit in both the "call the cops" approach and the "steal it back" approach. Ideally, the call the cops approach will work...but I've been around long enough to know that with stuff like this, it often doesn't. 
The steal it back routine subjects you to trespass etc. as others have pointed out. 
The good thing is that you have a friend who is a cop. Get him out of cop mode and into friend mode and ask him what the likely outcome would be if you reported it. 
Once you report it...you lose the ability to steal it back. So...his advice may dictate what you should do if the object is to get the bimini back. 
If you decide to take it back...do it in stealth mode, as you WILL be breaking the law and subject to consequences. If you are not seen and the bimini is simply back on your boat and you have proof of ownership...then nothing happened. 
Not advising you to break the law...the legal approach if it works will be by far the best...just saying that there are two approaches and that the Rambo/Confrontational approach will not work.


----------



## Coreyboy18 (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I certainly can't wait to find out what happens in the next installment of _How to get my bimini back_.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

Two wrongs do not make a right. If you go retrieve "your" Bimini you WILL be stealing it from someone else's boat. You will be breaking the law. This is a Bimini, not your first born. Call the police and let them do their job. Keep on them and demand they do what they are supposed to do.


----------



## peptobysmol (Apr 30, 2009)

Coreyboy18 said:


> Well I certainly can't wait to find out what happens in the next installment of _How to get my bimini back_.


LOL on that, BTW 1st post.

My first impression is that your SOL. 
1. The police probably won't do anything. Since you filed a report, I'm guessing they had the chance to do a "crime scene" investigation, complete with the probable offending perps fingerprints on the beer. Since nothing has been done to this point, either a big "sting" is in the works or a big fat nothing is going to happen. Since no blood was spilled nor headlines made it is a very low priority to them.

2. You have to resist the urge to take the law into you own hands. I have imagined the untimely end of my ex-wife many times but rational thought (and an eternal salvation at stake) dissuaded me. The only "good" outcome with this course of action will be that you don't get caught stealing your own stuff.

The only recourse that I can think of is to approach the person. Tell him/her that you have reason to believe that the bimini is stolen. Tell him that you have incriminating evidence of the "person" who took it and would very much like to avoid taking criminal/civil action and ultimately want to "just get your bimini back" Offer him a nominal amount for "his" bimini. He wins you get your bimini back and no ones boat gets sunk 

good luck! Hope this helps


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I have a uncle who owns a large tire shop. Years ago he got a call from a company that was building a new section of highway. They needed a new tire on one of their earth movers. My uncle sends out his guys and they put on the new tire and everyone is happy! 

30 days goes by and the bill remains unpaid, 60 days goes by and the bill remains unpaid. 90 days goes by and the tire is never paid for even after all assurances that the "check was in the mail." 

My uncle worrying about winter coming and this construction co. would leave town without paying for the tire made the decision to "go get his tire back."

After the construction stopped for the day my uncle and his son went out in the "big truck" and yanked the tire off the earth mover and left.

Long story short, My uncle spent 3 days in jail until everything got sorted out. My uncle did get the tire paid for. After he got out of jail he got to put the tire back on the earth mover under the supervision of the Sheriff. However, this time it was paid for cash up front. 

The point to this is if you go get the bimini back yourself be prepared for consequences.


----------



## Martian (May 4, 2008)

I had a situation similar to this when I was in college, and here's how I handled it without getting the police involved and without putting myself in too much legal risk.

I had a 1980 Dodge D-50 pickup that I always parked around the same place. One morning I came out and found that the rear right tail light assembly had been stolen. A couple of days later I was telling a friend about this, and he mentioned that he was in a guy's dorm room (in the same dorms as mine) and saw a tail light assembly sitting on his counter. The guy told my friend that he had backed his Dodge D-50 into another car and broken his tail light assembly! It was likely that this guy had my tail light assembly, but since I didn't have any proof I couldn't just go accusing him of it. I found out from my friend who this guy was and got his phone number.

At around 3 am in the morning I gave him a call, pretty much ensuring that I would catch him off guard and give me some kind of mental advantage while he fought off the fog of sleep. I told him I knew who he was, and said that I had proof that he had stolen my tail light (which was a complete lie, but whatever). I told him my pickup was parked in the same place as when he stole it, and that I wanted the tail light assembly back before sunrise or else I'd get the police and a lawyer involved. I must have been convincing enough to scare him because when I went out to my pickup the next day the tail light assembly was there. He had put it under the rear tire rather than installing it in hopes that I would back over it, but I was happy.  I think it was a good plan because if he had stolen it he would know where to return it, and if he hadn't he wouldn't be able to do anything about the call. Of course this was before caller ID and such. If I had to do it today I'd call from a pay phone.


----------



## Porthos1961 (Jan 22, 2009)

Howdy Doody Folks;

So your gonna start World War 3 over a used Bimini Top? Hhmmm, is that really wise. You got some good legal advice and you seem bent on ignoring it. If the other boater is a professional thief he will probably be all geared up to handle your foolishness. Stolen or not you CAN NOT PROVE HE STOLE IT. Forget the superficial comments because your liable, at best, to wind up loosing everything you own over a liable suit and at worst find yourself shot or your boat "mysteriously" sunk. All over a few hundred dollars, not a wise move.

The best you can do is to use this as a learning experience. First, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure (and a ton of revenge). Move your boat, ask about other security etc.

Lastly I am extremely suspicious of this whole thread. You say you have a can left on the boat and you reported the theft to the police. You say you have a police report right. Well, we don't need CSI to get the fingerprints off of the can which any good policeman would have done. That would have given you a lot more to work with, not necessarily proving much but at least pointing to a viable suspect. This doesn't seem to have been done and you still have the can in your possession. Unfortunately, you have probably destroyed any evidence and proving the can was on your boat just after the theft is NOT possible now. So, I wish you all the best and hope you can accept the situation for what it is.

Avoir;
G.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I just skimmed through this, but I haven't seen anyone mention a middle approach. That is to go over to the other boat (with a friend or two) while the skipper is there and say "Hey, cool, you found my bimini!" Then show him the proof and ask for it back. He'll of course say that some dude gave it to him in a barter deal and give it back unless he's a psycopath, then have your cell phone with 9-1 already dialed. The ***** will probably be happy to give it back without police involvement. 

I too am sitting on the edge of my seat to see how this plays out. As far a trespass goes, typically cops won't make an arrest on a trespass charge until the person has been asked to leave and then refuses. Just getting on the boat to retrieve your property does not automatically result in a trespass arrest (at least in Washington State).


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Go take pictures of his boat, with stolen biimi, and give it all too the police. 
What is the bimmi worth and what is the small claims court limit in your jurisdiction? Sue the owner in small claims court, either for the value of the biimi or the max amount allowed. If you can't find out who the owner is, sue John Doe and subpoena the owner's info from whoever is putting him up. Get pictures of the beer can too.

Once the judge sees the evidence that it's yours that guy is going to have to explain where he got it. Maybe he can, maybe he cannot. If he can, sue that guy. Wash, rinse, repeat. Eventually this cycle ends.

You’ll get a judgment, take it to the police. If the police solve this issue before you before you get into court, so much the better. I have to admit though, I am very much in sympathy with those here who suggest you go get it. But I agree that plan has… issues.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

jarcher said:


> Go take pictures of his boat, with stolen biimi, and give it all too the police.
> What is the bimmi worth and what is the small claims court limit in your jurisdiction? Sue the owner in small claims court, either for the value of the biimi or the max amount allowed. If you can't find out who the owner is, sue John Doe and subpoena the owner's info from whoever is putting him up. Get pictures of the beer can too.
> 
> Once the judge sees the evidence that it's yours that guy is going to have to explain where he got it. Maybe he can, maybe he cannot. If he can, sue that guy. Wash, rinse, repeat. Eventually this cycle ends.
> ...


No offense man, but this is the worst advice. If you've ever actually seen this happen then you know what trouble you are getting involved in. The chances of you actually getting a judgment are small, and even if you get a judgment it doesn't mean anything, the chances of you collecting are so remote as to not even be worth talking about. It's hard enough to do something like this when it is a big business with a building and people who work there, just try it against someone on a boat that can leave at a moment's notice and go anywhere when ever they want to. Your money is better spent on mindless bliss to help you forget your bimini was stolen.

I still think you have only two basic choices, get the boys to push the guy around, or kiss your bimini goodbye. Or I suppose now there is this option three, spend money filing court documents, spend months getting frustrated, and THEN kiss your bimini goodbye.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Just go confront the guy. With big friends. Politely but firmly. Worst case scenario you get stonewalled. Don't attack him, and don't waste your time.... 

of course this 3 am thing may work.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

wind_magic said:


> No offense man, but this is the worst advice. If you've ever actually seen this happen then you know what trouble you are getting involved in. The chances of you actually getting a judgment are small, and even if you get a judgment it doesn't mean anything, the chances of you collecting are so remote as to not even be worth talking about. It's hard enough to do something like this when it is a big business with a building and people who work there, just try it against someone on a boat that can leave at a moment's notice and go anywhere when ever they want to. Your money is better spent on mindless bliss to help you forget your bimini was stolen.
> 
> I still think you have only two basic choices, get the boys to push the guy around, or kiss your bimini goodbye. Or I suppose now there is this option three, spend money filing court documents, spend months getting frustrated, and THEN kiss your bimini goodbye.


This has worked for me twice. Small claims court costs something like $30. The other guy probably won't show, the court orders the return of the product, the police enforce the courts order.

If the guy disappears, that's a problem. But if he has a slip, well he probably is not going too far. Odds are, he lives nearby.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

okay for all with bated breath....

no real update. i did spent almost all of saturday near the boat, i checked it every half hour from 1 pm to 10 pm and no one came or was on the boat. nothing today due to mothers days. 

my plan right now it to walk up to the boat with a friend and a recorder in my pocket and ask for it back. if they say no, i will pull out the police report from my pocket and call the cops. the cops have told me that they wont do anything due to no markings or serial numbers, except get his name so i can go file charges on my own. 

i hope they will decide to give it back esp when i am on the phone with the cops, sense they wont know the cops cant really do anything. the thought will be "$hit i am about to be arrested" and it will be easier to give it back. then the second stage will be when the cops get there, and they will think cool i wont get arrested, but as i get told by the cops to go file charges, they may think "$hit i am about to have a warrant put out for me". if all this does not work out for me, in a month or 2 ... well i wont break the law, but destroying my own property is not illegal


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

scottyt - where on the bay are you?


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

scottyt said:


> my plan right now it to walk up to the boat with a friend and a recorder in my pocket and ask for it back. if they say no, i will pull out the police report from my pocket and call the cops. the cops have told me that they wont do anything due to no markings or serial numbers, except get his name so i can go file charges on my own.


Just be advised that in many states (I believe MD is one of them..) if you secretly record a conversation w/o ALL party's permission you are breaking the law. In VA you can do this. (subject to Federal wiretapping laws)

I would place the recorder right out in the open and tell him you are recording the conversation. But I also don't know that I would openly confront him. At least not w/o lots of reliable witnesses.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*Now you hold all the cards.*

Keep it simple. Take a picture of the bimini now and bring the original photo of it on your boat to the police. Tell them its positively yours and ask for an officer to accompany you to the dock. Tell them you'd prefer not to press charges, that you just want your property back. When the police officer tells the crook, that you are being a very nice guy, that most people would prosecute what could end up being a felony and IF you give it back right now, charges will not be pressed and everyone will be happy. Don't lose it ahead of time...have a witness along and the police officer. 
He will likely tell some, "I didn't know it was stolen" and you take it back or he will tell some idiotic lie, that will be easily disproved and the police will have a legal case. Don't wait too long!


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

maryland is a one party state when it comes to conversations, ask monica lewinski.

jeff ( i think thats who is behind the admin moniker ) i am up by the harbor

and Joe the police wont do anything, because it has no perminate marking to prove it it is what it is ( ie serial number )


----------



## mightyhorton (Dec 3, 2006)

scottyt, you opened this thread with a list of the permanent markings on the bimini - stitching, repairs, etc. Those are like fingerprints, eh? enlarge your best shots, have a magnifying glass with you for blind cops. ask them to put their doughnuts down and pay attention when they compare your photos to the bimini on the other boat. If your photos are definitive, the cops are just being lazy if they won't do anything without serial numbers in spite of the definitive stitching and repair spots, etc., right, capnblu? or maybe too smugly arrogantly self important to work on such a petty matter....

Remember that you really truly don't know that they guys on the boat stole it. Don't speculate on this. They might be nice people, future friends. Not everybody possesses stolen property knowingly. Most, maybe, but not all.

To save the hassle of trying to reclaim your bimini from the evidence locker room six months or a year later, I like the suggestion of standing on the dock with your copies of your photos and your cell phone at the ready, and giving them the choice of giving it back, or you call the cops and go through the photo/magnifying glass bit with the cops.

Ian


----------



## mightyhorton (Dec 3, 2006)

and erps, I'm with you on the middle approach. BUT getting on somebody else's boat with a wrench and screwdriver to get what you are pretty sure is your stuff back could easily result in some really unpleasant interactions with the cops, the jailor, and a prosecuting attorney none of who believe in letting you take the law into your own hands. Maybe you would get off, but you would spend more on your lawyer than the cost of a beautiful new bimini, and just maybe not get off and thus wind up with a criminal record out of it, to boot.

Sometimes you do have to go to war and let it all hang out, but do a cost/benefit analysis first.....


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

If you are SURE it is yours; just go get it. Have some strong-arms standing by to keep the owner from starting a fight. I really don't think the THIEF will be able to make your "theft" stick in court; and the last thing he wants is to be standing in front of a judge. If you don't damage his boat in the process he should consider himself lucky; and he won't have anything to charge you for. It's YOUR bimini; and possession is 9/10'ths of the law as a lawyer might say. Let him try and prove that you stole it from him (does HE have older pictures than yours?); not the other way around. It's not like you are taking something that is his; it is YOURS and unfortunately it is on his boat (for him). Go get it; if anyone asks tell them you are retrieving stolen property and you have dated pictures to prove it.

Once you get it back I would make a comment to the "friend" who works at the charter company before putting it back on your boat. Tell her if your bimini EVER disappears again you will report her to her boss and tell the police what Hull Reg # to be looking for.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

KeelHaulin said:


> If you are SURE it is yours; just go get it. Have some strong-arms standing by to keep the owner from starting a fight. I really don't think the THIEF will be able to make your "theft" stick in court; and the last thing he wants is to be standing in front of a judge. If you don't damage his boat in the process he should consider himself lucky; and he won't have anything to charge you for. It's YOUR bimini; and possession is 9/10'ths of the law as a lawyer might say. Let him try and prove that you stole it from him (does HE have older pictures than yours?); not the other way around. It's not like you are taking something that is his; it is YOURS and unfortunately it is on his boat (for him). Go get it; if anyone asks tell them you are retrieving stolen property and you have dated pictures to prove it.
> 
> Once you get it back I would make a comment to the "friend" who works at the charter company before putting it back on your boat. Tell her if your bimini EVER disappears again you will report her to her boss and tell the police what Hull Reg # to be looking for.


That's what I'm talking about.

Make an anonymous call to the cops right before you confront the guy, cops don't respond to reports and paperwork, they respond to "disturbances". When they show up, be that guy who is there with his friends kicking up a fuss trying to get his stolen property back, and the other guy can be that defensive guilty looking guy who is trying to figure out how to make it all go away when the cops get there. Then the cops try to calm the situation down by figuring out what is going on, you show them your pictures, they confront the guy, and you get your bimini back. Then the cops go back to doing, well ... whatever it is that cops do ... and you go home with your bimini. The squeaky wheel gets the grease and the quiet police report guy just gets put on a pile of police reports. 

Don't you people ever watch television ...

Bad boys bad boys, whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do when they come for you ...


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)

First off, what is the Bimini worth?
Second do you have documentation of its purchase / fabrication.
Third, what state did this take place?

Lets start there as the monetary value could determine your next course of action.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

scottyt said:


> ...well i wont break the law, but destroying my own property is not illegal


Destroying your property while it is in the possession of another person and arguably theirs, is likely to get you arrested for vandalism at the least.  Might want to re-think this... *unless you can prove it is yours... in which case, you'd probably get it back... you can't destroy it.*


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

yes i KNOW its mine, 100 % sure. even the cop i know believes it is. getting another cop willing to say it is too is the hard part. i will not just go take it, at this point the police are involved, they know i dont have a bimini, and if i show up with one then i look bad. 

cost, because it fits around the split back stay might be as much as 1500, due to some custom work to make it work. i do not have proof of its making, due to it came with my boat, but i can have the chafirty i bought the boat from go to court too, to confirm that it came with my boat. i have pictures from the launching last year with it on my boat. it all took place in maryland.

and i plan on the middle ground to quote my self ( quote thing wont work)
my plan right now it to walk up to the boat with a friend and a recorder in my pocket and ask for it back. if they say no, i will pull out the police report from my pocket and call the cops. the cops have told me that they wont do anything due to no markings or serial numbers, except get his name so i can go file charges on my own.

i hope they will decide to give it back esp when i am on the phone with the cops, sense they wont know the cops cant really do anything. the thought will be "$hit i am about to be arrested" and it will be easier to give it back. then the second stage will be when the cops get there, and they will think cool i wont get arrested, but as i get told by the cops to go file charges, they may think "$hit i am about to have a warrant put out for me".


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck Scott..


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

scottyt said:


> maryland is a one party state when it comes to conversations, ask monica lewinski.
> 
> jeff ( i think thats who is behind the admin moniker ) i am up by the harbor
> 
> and Joe the police wont do anything, because it has no perminate marking to prove it it is what it is ( ie serial number )


if you were up around North East or Elkton I could help you out. Lots of police friends and when that fails one friend who's 6'8" and 400 lbs.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not believe all this, People suck! I would video tape him some how tell the marina about the Guy! (who cares what it looks like and what people say) You can always go to another Dock.. or. Go buy a new one and be done with it! Be the Big man! ..But I know that it is hard to do, I really dont know what I would have done, but I might have went over and just beat his ass, personally!

I hate thieves! I have beeen burnned many times from people taking my ****!

To have the balls to unbolt something like that and take it from another boat! Dammm that is just wrong! Man its to bad you could not have seen him do this!

This is just a sucky situation.!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Just one more word of caution....

I know that you are convinced this bimini is yours. I don't doubt your story at all.

But...Many high volume production boats (like Hunter 27s ) came from the factory/dealer with very standardized canvas packages. Same frames, same standard color sunbrella, same mounting hardware, etc etc. Because they are on the same boats and were built to the same standards by the same canvas shop, they also tend to chafe, wear out, unstitch, etc in the same manner and locations. 

It's very possible that another H27 from the same geographic region could have an originally identical bimini to yours that shows very similar wear patterns.

That caveat aside, I actually find the beer can evidence to be fairly compelling. Too bad you weren't able to get finger prints -- but it would take a lot of convincing to get the police to go to that effort in a case like this.


----------



## Coreyboy18 (Jun 2, 2008)

bum bum bummmmmmmmmm...case of the stolen bimini is going to unfold shortly folks. Stay tuned for a brief announcement from our sponsor.


----------



## Michael201 (Jul 30, 2006)

I was going to question exactly what JRP just brought up but defer to Scottyt knowing as he says "100%" sure that it is his.

One thing is sure. I'm marking all my stuff that can be lifted by scum in a way that I will only know and be able to find. At least that gives you a better then most chance to recover your items if you are lucky enough to bump into them again... In that fact, Scottyt is very lucky.

On recovery.... I don't feel one is human unless they feel the desire to want to march over and recover the goods face to face (with backup if necessary) when they discover their property. That being said, we all have knowledge of the potential repercussions of that going wrong. The risks are too great for negative events to surface by this course of action. Do not do it. 

Most thieves are knuckleheads. Most are afraid of the law. I think Scottyt has the right plan. Approach the owner of the yacht (with your cop friend in tow) and have the report in hand, the recorder in PLAIN VIEW and tell him you are recording the conversation for his and your protection. Be calm and do not raise your voice or be threatening physically in any way. In other words, be dispassionate and icy. Tell him what happened and that you are 100% sure the top is yours and that regardless of how he received it, you want it back. Give them every opportunity to LIE about how it was received (they bought it from someone he had never seen before or something similar) and offer to give it back to you. Think about how you would respond if someone came up to you and accused you of stealing their bimini which you knew really WAS yours. You will know if they are telling the truth. You will also know if they are not being honest but if you give them a very wide berth to exit the situation without the threat of the law, they will take it unless they are very smart and experienced thieves and that is rare.

Most good law enforcement officers are taught not to use their official position as a threat in most situations. There are a few I think they would. In the end if it obvious that they are lying, maybe mention that your friend IS an officer and was there to be a witness so when you are in a court of law, it will be a credible one. This might be the last thing say as you walk away.

Do not go outside of the law, regardless of its many faults. It’s not worth it. Odds are you’ll get it back if it was stolen. I would rather feel good about my efforts within the law.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I hope this goes well, but I'm thinking its one of those situations where some 1% Biker friends would be more useful than Police friends.


----------



## 14432 (Oct 24, 2006)

Best of luck with the recovery regardless of the method chosen.

I had a cover and some other stuff stolen off of my Lightning a few years ago. The cover was getting old. It had the hull number embroidered in 4" numbers so it was hard to miss. No idea where it went but following an insurance claim (no deductible) I had a brand new cover and everything else that was taken. After it was all over, the thief had really done me a favor in a warped sort of way


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

One more question...does the "other owner" read sailnet?


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Thanks for the Comedy*

Scotty, first I feel for you. There is no worse feeling than having your stuff stolen and $1,500 for a bimini is not small change. It's also the feeling that this guy felt bold enough and comfortable enough to spend enough time aboard your boat to break it down and unbolt it.

But frankly what some of these folks are telling you is downright laughable! I can only imagine they don't live in an urban area. An urban cop isn't going to look at something like this as a major crime. They'll see it as an annoyance. Period.

Finger prints? Forget it. They've been watching too much CSI. I couldn't get the Philadelphia Police to finger print my wife's car when it was stolen, chopped and the hulk left abandoned on the street. I'm not sure Philly PD would bother to collect finger prints at a murder scene let alone for a stolen bimini.

Show up at the boat with a couple of guys and threaten the scumbag? Might work if he's just a sh!t head. But what if he's more than that? You'll get hurt and maybe charged with assault and he can claim self defense. And he knows where your boat is left unattended on a mooring. If you were the type to solve your problems Dirty Harry style you wouldn't have started this thread. If you're not already well versed in violence it's a really bad idea to start now.

You have a leg up with a friend in the BPD, but the local precinct doesn't seem to care, which tells me they think it's an annoyance.

Your best bet may be going down with your BPD friend. Let him do all the talking. Cops have a pretty good sense of people and he'll have a feel pretty quick for whether this guy really stole it. Cops also know how to put the fear of God into someone, and that is your best, and probably only real shot of getting your bimini back.

Jim


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

The second most interesting thing about this thread has been simply seeing other people's personal styles, how they would handle the situation were they in the OP's shoes. It's been very educational! 

I'm left with the impression that thieves in the city have an easy life if people are afraid to even walk up to somebody and demand stolen property be returned to them. It seems like something that would feed on itself - thieves have it easy, then people are afraid to confront them, then they have it even easier and get more brazen, and people get even more afraid, etc. No wonder there is so much crime in the city.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the solution! Talk about it on the internet!


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

scottyt said:


> maryland is a one party state when it comes to conversations, ask monica lewinski.


Actually Linda Tripp was indicted for violating MD wiretap laws. Got off b/c her immunity w/ the Feds would have kept most of the evidence out of court.

But as far as the bimini, I'd go over w/ your cop friend and pictures and ask where he got it and if he has a receipt and explain that it's JUST LIKE the one that was recently stolen from you. Gives him the opportunity to claim he got it from someone else.


----------



## Jonesee (Nov 17, 2007)

I've given this alot of thought and the reason the police are giving you for not getting involved does not hold water.

There are a lot of valuable items that don't have serial nuumbers. Hand tools and building supplies lead the list. If in fact the police would not follow up on anything without a serial number, lumber and building supplies are free for the taking. A guy could build a heck of a house from visiting job sites late at night with no worry about prison. Using the no serial number standard, if you can leave with it, then posession is the law. Heck anything at the marina, on the docks, lines, anchors, coolers, bumpers etc are free for the taking...

And, maybe it is just here where I live. But, I have friends that are police too, and if I called them about something like this, they would have already ran the boat, the girlfriend and the guy if they had his name. They also would have already stopped by and left their card on the boat with instructions to call them.

Something doesn't make sense. Maybe the police there just aren't interested in the theft, but if you make enough noise and climb the ladder at the PD or the District Atty's office, this will defintely be handled...

and finally, isn't anything over $750.00 a felony? Did he steel just the cloth or the frame too? If the frame is included this is a felony crime.

or am I missing something?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*There's a big difference between taping a phone conversation, which is under WIRETAP law, and taping a confrontation in PERSON, which is not governed by WIRETAP law, but usually by PRIVACY laws..*

In most states, you can tape an in-person conversation between people provided at least one of the parties is aware of and has consented to the recording. In a public area like a pier or marina, there is little expectation of privacy, so there's no real invasion of privacy issue. YMMV, as IANAL.



sailordave said:


> Actually Linda Tripp was indicted for violating MD wiretap laws. Got off b/c her immunity w/ the Feds would have kept most of the evidence out of court.
> 
> But as far as the bimini, I'd go over w/ your cop friend and pictures and ask where he got it and if he has a receipt and explain that it's JUST LIKE the one that was recently stolen from you. Gives him the opportunity to claim he got it from someone else.


----------



## Yado (Jan 3, 2004)

*Your Dockmate Most Likely Reads Sailnet*

I'd be surprised if the guy who "borrowed" your biminia hasn't been appraised of your efforts and may even read sailnet! He could be posting as I type! No, I'm not the guy.
It's probably a good time to approach him and ask him who made his bimini. It could go like this: "Hey it may be a coincidence, but you just bought a bimini and mine was stolen. Could you help me out and tell me who you sold you the bimini, 'cause it looks exactly like mine."
"Do you mind if we compare the pictures I have? Someone may have sold you a stolen bimini, though you probably weren't aware of it." 
Use the "I'm confused" approach. "I'm confused. You bought a bimini and it looks exactly like mine, in fact I have pictures. Who did you buy it from? It would suck if you bought a stolen bimini. Maybe I can help find the guy who sold it to you so we can have him arrested"
My 2 cents, but I'd quit writing about this and take action. I have a friend who worked at the marina and knows about this thread, so your dockmate may also know. Just be cool about it , dont' be accusatory and enlist his help to find the thief. Bring your officer friend with you but be friendly. Get his address and send him a letter, cc the manager of the marina and whoever else you want to enlist you in getting this back. You have nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

The two mistakes you made were posting this topic and contacting the police.
both will get you nothing back but a knock on the door if karma pays him a visit.
You should have shut your mouth, kept it to yourself and got some payback on the bastard.
I would rather let him have the bimini knowing I caused him or his boat twice the pain clueless to why it happened.
Weather he stole it himself or bought it stolen, the scumbag sure as hell didnt go to get it made for his boat.
The only thing you can do "legally" now is go and ask for it back.
If he doesnt cave your s.o.l. and if you take it further than that youll wish you didnt later.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Short and Sweet*

Yado, and others, have some good ideas.


Walk over to him and Introduce yourself
Strike Up a Friendly conversation for a few minutes about his boat , etc., but then in a non-accusatory way, ask him about his bimini
Ask him where he got his bimini. See what his response is. If he says from a friend, then ask if you can get there number so you can have one made, since one almost identical (size shape and color) to his, is missing from your boat, and you need to get another made. Tell him his looks well made, like yours was. Again, you have to read his response. If he hems and haws he might be BS-ing you
If you think he is BS-ing, say to him, again in a non-accusatory way, that you filed a police report with your friend who is on the police force and the the marina folks and police are investigating about your missing bimini. 
Then ask him if he wouldn't mind keeping an eye and ear out for you and if he becomes aware of anything, let you know. Since he is now your "friend"
Tell him, you just want it back, no questions ask as it was pretty expensive.
Chit Chat for awhile and then politely leave.

Go down alone, no need to bring the "heat".

I think that with this tack, you will learn a lot and tell a lot without any confrontation or animosity

Once you leave, if the bimini that he currently has is indeed yours, you let him it know yours, similar to his, is missing, have already reported it, there is an investigation, and also let him know that you just want it back without any questions and are not looking to press charges if it is returned. You may find one night that the bimini magically returns, albeit not installed.

If it isn't yours, he shouldn't be offended at all.

DrB


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

sailingdog said:


> *There's a big difference between taping a phone conversation, which is under WIRETAP law, and taping a confrontation in PERSON, which is not governed by WIRETAP law, but usually by PRIVACY laws..*
> 
> In most states, you can tape an in-person conversation between people provided at least one of the parties is aware of and has consented to the recording. In a public area like a pier or marina, there is little expectation of privacy, so there's no real invasion of privacy issue. YMMV, as IANAL.


Hey, other poster was the one that brought up the Lewisky situation. And not EVERY state permits surreptitious taping of a conversation; you need consent of ALL parties. I'm just saying... be careful you don't inadvertently get in more trouble. Might want to read THIS..."Can We Tape?"


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

Why is a situation like yours so interesting? I guess because we've all had a similar experience. Nobody likes to get screwed. Nope...there's no way I would have involved the cops. No way I would let the thief know I know. And there's no I'd tell anyone I know. 

I'd also figure that the guy's an ^$#hole and has more enemies than he can keep track of. I'd let x amount of months go by, and thank my lucky stars that his boat is every bit as vulnerable at 2am as mine is. I mean to tell you kayaks or Zodiacs are STEALTHY. 

Real shame about what got into his diesel fueh, huh? Feces in the water supply, oh my! Gee, gelcoat sure is tender, isn't it. You're kidding me, a whole bucket load of fish emulsion fertilizer that fermented in the sun for 2 weeks was pumped into one of his ventilators...hope he's got plenty of Febreeze. Hey, nice bimini, let's not mess with it though, ok, no sense drawing him a map, huh? 

Insurance covered your bimini I hope? 

But anyway, I've been down that road. Regardless of what somebody's minister might say, a little bit of revenge can give you one hell of a warm glow and take all the sting out of a thing like this. Mum's the word, eh?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

scottyt said:


> title says it, some may remember the thread about my bimini getting stolen.
> 
> well about a month ago i saw another hunter 27 with the same style bimini as mine, i got the boat name. later that night i walked up to the boat and talked to a guy sitting on it found out the general area they kept it. so today i went for a bike ride and found the boat its about a mile from my boat. i walked down to the boat and took a few looks and thought it looked like mine. so tonight i went down with my camera and took pics of it in some very recognizable places. when i got home i compared the pics, they match. down to the stitching that wanders, the wear spots etc.
> 
> ...


After reading this thread I would suggest you do what you suggested in the above. It would take less effort than this read has been.....


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh Man just spent 20 mins reading this whole thread....can't wait to hear how it turns out! Please please post the result! Feel for ya man and I really hope it works out for you.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

That's what OJ said. "I'll get a few of my big mean friends and go get my stuff back."


----------



## Coreyboy18 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think that so far, Michael201 takes the lead in this race to come up with the best idea to get the bimini back. And it is mighty interesting watching this whole little thing unfold, and peoples' ways of handling the situation. I can tell you one thing though, I live down here in New Orleans and if something like this happened, going try to bully the guy with your friends wouldn't happen. There would be some sort of confrontation but showing up with a group of friends before he even consults the guy about it sounds idiotic.


----------



## freddyray (Aug 11, 2008)

having worked in law enforcement I can tell you there is a big difference between what you will see on tv and real life. Police will generally not spend much time looking for a stolen bimini if any at all. The main reason for the police report is for insurance and to get the bimini on the hot sheet. chances are it was never added to the hot sheet as there are not real identifying marks. Don't get me wrong. I believe you when you say it is your bimini on anothers boat. In general while they won't spend much time investigating they will go down and talk with the people involved since you have done the investigating for them. Remind them that is your stolen bimini is on their boat whose boat hook or whisker pole or . . . is also on there. Since you filed a report just go to the station and talk to one of the detectives with the pics you have.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe the guy who has YOUR bimini had HIS bimini stolen; and he thought you stole it from him (and took yours thinking it was his); when some other guy stole his bimini that also looked the same.

If it was a factory bimini they would look and fit the same regardless of what boat it came from. It's just a possibility and the girl who works at the charter company might be thinking that you were foiled in your attempt to take his bimini; not knowing they had stolen it from you.


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

Seems to me, there's more chance of retaliation without the cops than with.


scottyt said:


> okay to all in the thread karma is a 2 way street, so no drilling going on, but i can hope for a split hose to the holding tank.
> 
> as for the cops, i spoke to the neighbor, he said get the report and pics i have, keep an eye on the boat when some one is on it call the cops to come down. i showed him my evidence and he agrees its mine. he also said unless they admit it they could only get him for possession, which i knew. i really dont want to risk retaliation so i would rather just get it back with out the cops but its what i need to do.
> 
> so now i get to make a bunch of trips down there to look for the owner.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

okay went down today with the cop friend, no one home

here are some simple pics, look at the stitching in the red circles

first his boat port side where the zipper is for the split back stay









now mine same side different angle, same locations on the circles, 2 pics for angles

















now his starboard same circle idea









my boat


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

also yes i know the stain on the bimini is nasty, but literally the day before it was stolen i put the bimini back up and saw the stain and was going to clean it off over the weekend. the stain is cheese its that spilled on it when i took it off ( wet and just laying on the settee to dry ) in a storm and did not see it till i put it back up the day before it got stolen. and yes the wife got pissed at her self when we where running of the boat and she did not see that she did it, and yes they cheese it stains are the main reason i knew it immediately 

i know it needs to be cleaned, but one rain storm and a few cheeze its then 2 months of that guy making it worse does suck


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

BTW, just the cord attached to the zipper is enough to convince me it's the same bimini.

Where I grew up, a hundred bucks in the right place and that guy's survival would make medical journals.


----------



## Coreyboy18 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm convinced it's yours.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

How about posting some pics of his whole boat?
He would probably never be able to go anywhere with it without getting nasty looks.


----------



## BigAssHam (Nov 5, 2007)

Why not find out if the guy is married and then screw his wife. You probably won't get your bimini back but you'll feel better.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Well we sure have beaten this one to death! I hope you have recovered your bimi by now!


----------



## BigAssHam (Nov 5, 2007)

OR, next time he's on his boat, you could walk over and strike up a friendly conversation. Then, you non-chalantly look in the water and say, "Look - there's something in the water!" When he bends over to take a look, hit him over the head with a tire iron! Unscrew the bimini and run away! He won't remember a thing when he comes to.


----------



## Tetra (Oct 1, 2008)

Two words. 

Psychological. Warfare.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

scottyt, I would contract with BigAssHam to resolve this situation for you. Then we will have a lot of fun reading his thread about the situation.


----------



## corny (Jun 17, 2009)

This has been damned entertaining. I feel for you Scotty, but you blew it by posting your first post in this thread. You're screwed now.

If you ever suffer this misfortune again, keep your inside information to yourself. Your options are then open. 

Even the cheese stain...you still had that ace in the hole, but now if the knobshine reads or know someone who reads this thread can claim that he/she spilled cheese on the thing and you don't have squat.

If you want advice on the internet, keep the information vague and the location unknown. You could have posted that someone stole a seat cushion or a dinghy or a bag of damned Doritoes for that matter. You posted your evidence and your situation and now whatever course of action you take, this thread becomes evidence in their case against you OR thwarts any recourse you might have had in getting it back legally.

Life is short. Go buy a bimini and learn from this experience. The dickweed has your bimini, he's not likely to steal it again.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

corny said:


> This has been damned entertaining. I feel for you Scotty, but you blew it by posting your first post in this thread. You're screwed now.
> 
> If you ever suffer this misfortune again, keep your inside information to yourself. Your options are then open.
> 
> ...


Corny, you must have missed the final chapter of this story:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...d/54353-bimini-has-come-home-roost-i-got.html


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Guys, I can't understand why you're still beating your gums over this stuff, months after the alleged theft occured. Up until today, the last post was on May 14!

BTW, after keeping us in suspense all this time, I still don't know how this business was finally resolved. 

Where did "scottyt" disappear to?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

AlanBrown said:


> Guys, I can't understand why you're still beating your gums over this stuff, months after the alleged theft occured. Up until today, the last post was on May 14!
> 
> BTW, after keeping us in suspense all this time, I still don't know how this business was finally resolved.
> 
> Where did "scottyt" disappear to?


  

Alan,

Did you somehow miss the link in my previous post?

I'm definitely not beating my gums over this -- my intention was to redirect any further commentary or questions (such as yours or Corny's or anyone else who might read this in the future) by providing a link to the follow-up thread.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm really not sure why this thread is still alive.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...d/54353-bimini-has-come-home-roost-i-got.html


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

yes i did get it back, its on the boat and engraved with the boat name, the cloth is marked too


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

John,

I did not read your post or see your link. Sorry!

At first I was going to blame my oversite on tired eyes, having re-read this thread from beginning to end.

However, I think your post and my post "crossed in the mail" as we both posted about the same time.

Sorry for the mix-up!


----------



## OasisII (Dec 25, 2007)

*OJ isn't doing time for murder right now.*

Remember: 
OJ is spending a lot of time in jail for taking the law into his own hands.
A lot of people are happy that has was put away, but it wasn't for murder!


----------

